# The best laptop for gaming/school/durability



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm asking a lot for my next laptop, I need it to run PC games at high settings, be durable, last for at least 3 years and not be obsolete, be able to run anything I would need for school (engineering student), and still cost around 1200$ 

this is the best thing I've found/been referred to outside of building my own so far

ASUS Republic of Gamers G55VW-DH71 15.6" Notebook


Any advice from someone who knows what they're doing would be awesome! 

Thanks PERC, 

Peng


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks ok to me though it depends on how much you value portability. Main issue with gaming laptops is that they can be heavy (I have a 14" 5lb laptop I use for school/work and a desktop at home for gaming). At 15.6" and 8.6 lb that one looks a little on the bulky side. 

The 660m graphics are good for most games today but I've heard talk of the PS4 and Xbox 720 being out sometime at the end of this year so I suspect game requirements will go up with the new console generation (since most PC games these days are developed multiplatform with the PS3/Xbox360). So, 2-3 years down the line I wouldn't be surprised if you have to go down to medium on a few settings to keep good FPS in the latest games.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Penguin said:


> Bump?



Check this out: Alienware M14x Full HD 3D Gaming Laptop Details | Dell


----------

